# 21rs And 2005 Durango



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I am thinking on buying a new 2006 21RS. I own a 2005 Durango with the heavy duty tow group option and 5.7 hemi. I currently tow a Coleman Popup that I would sell. I am new to towing large trailers. What do I need? With the popup, I relaly don't need anything, just hook it up and go. Do I need an electronic brake control installed in my Durango? What is it for? Is this something Dodge has and can install, or the RV dealer? With the 21RS on my Durango, will I need a sway bar? ....or will I need one of those equalizers? The specs say the hitch weight is 360 on the 21rs. My Duranog manual states I can tow 8900lbs with a hitch weith of 10% of the GTW. It also states I need a stabilizer and sway control if the hitch weight is over 350lbs. I have a family of four (me, wife, 2 kids-9,11). I'd also like to take 4 bicycles with on camping trips, probably 2 that might fit int eh fron of the 21rs (bunk area), possibly adding weight to the hitch. Not sure where to put other bikes. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated before I decide to buy. Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I will let the Durango owners give you the specs for towing

You will need a brake controller. Get a Prodigy, nothing is better. You can also get a wire harness that just plugs right in to your truck, no splicing wires.

You will want a sway control, a friction bar will work but spend the extra money now and get either a Equalizer or Reese Dual cam.

Some have welded a reciever to the rear chassis for carrying bikes and they work well.

Oh yeah.....Welcome action

John


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Prodigy brake controller!
Also consider a mechanical weight distribution hitch/sway control like Equalizer or the Reese dual cam w/ sway. Personally have the Equalizer; very easy to hook up and zero sway issues. Got it for $400 on rvwholesalers.com.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to the outback family. We have the 21RS. Loaded up you should be around 6200lbs+/-. So the durango weight wise should be fine towing it. With the weight spend the extra $$ for the prodigy you will not regret it, as well weight distribution and sway control will help slow your grey hair production with less tense moments. There has been some discussion about the shorter wheel base of the durango's, but the 21 is as short a trailer as you can get in the Outbacks. As far as the bikes go, we can fit 3 bikes in the bunk area. Some people have welded receivers to the frame at the back for a bike rack. You can do a search on that. JR


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and a good choice on the outback. The Durango should have no problem towing the 21. I would get a wd and sway control plus the brake controller. same solution as everyone else. I did the prodigy by myself, but had the dealer install my reece wd and dual cam sway.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!!!

You will love the 21RS.

As others have stated, you need the brake controller. Actually, they are required by law in most states for tandem axle trailers or trailers over 3500 lbs, in MD.

I vote for the Equalizer. You may not hve enough tongue weight for the Reese Dual Cam to work properly on the 21RS.

Good Luck with your purchase and keep asking questions. We love em'.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, rerhart!* action 
Congratulations on your choice of an Outback!









The 21RS should be a good match for your Durango. I would be leary of going any larger, as the Durangos short wheelbase starts to become a safety issue. But the 21 should do great.

Yes, you will need a brake controller. That is actually what works the brakes on the trailer. I am surprised that you did not have one on your pop-up. At least in Oregon, any trailer of even that length and weight is required to have brakes (unless it was a really small pop-up). The Prodigy is the best choice by far. It is a little more expensive, but can still be found for under $100.

You will most definitelly want sway control and a load distribution hitch. The Equal-i-zer and Reese DualCam HP are both very capable units, and reasonably priced.

Hope this helps! And again, welcome to the family.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Can't add anything that hasn't been said.

But wanted to say Welcome to the site and best of luck with your decision on a new Outback.

Gary


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

HI, I have a 2005 Durango and pull a 21rs. However, mine is not HEMI and is 4.7 with tow package. It is a good match. We use the prodigy brake controller and an equalizing hitch (don't know brand of it --came with the trailer). It works fine for towing. However, I would not want a trailer any larger. It seems to be at its limit on big hills, etc. But yours will be different with the HEMI, etc.

As for the 21rs, you will LOVE it. Compact but fits a family and GREAT floor plan.

Good luck. And welcome to this site.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You will really like the 21RS. It's a good match for your Durango. Listen to what the others have said. Get the Prodigy brake controller and a good hitch. Either the Reese Dual Cam or Equal-i-zer are favored by many on here.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Hi there,

You will be fine with the Durango. I have an '04 21RS and pull it with a Silverado 1500. You do want equalizer hitch, sway control and brake control. The Outback dealer can help ya with that..Also a set of CIPA mirrors if you do not have tow mirrors. Get the slip over kind...You may want to add a transmission cooler to the Durango if you want. Not a big deal if you don't. Depends on where ya go and how ya drive.... There is a total of 4 in our crew (6 countin' the dogs), and we recently purchased a bike carrier, about $175- a Thule brand- holds all 4. We had a recvr hitch welded to the frame. Only cost $220 at the local hitch shop...It works great! It folds down out of the way for the rear slide to move freely. For the first couple of years we loaded the bikes inside, but kinda got tired of doing that....Anyway Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Excellent, thanks everyone for the replies, keep 'em comin'. I found a 2006 21RS for 15,100 new. I'm thinkin' that's a good deal and should decide soon on it. I wanted to do some homework first before simply buyin' anything. Any bike rack recemmendations (probably wrong forum but..)? Thanks again everyone, I appreciate it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rerhart...welcome to the site. Glad you're here.

Most of us are former "pop-uper's" so the question on towing is normal.

Where are you from. Might have a bit of an impact on your final hitch setup...like if you're around an area with a lot of Mtn or flat land.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
I think the towing set-up will be fine. You did good to ask advice. I think we have a couple or more campers on the "For Sale" section that are due to the fact they have more camper than their tow vehicle can handle. Same thing happened to me, but I was able to upgrade to a larger TV, even though I took a whomping loss on my former TV. Welcome to the OB site and make yourself at home!
Darlene action


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

action welcome to the Outbackers sunny

Many great suggestions already.

Brake controller - get the prodigy.. It made a huge difference for me - and I had a less expensive model before this year...

Towing systems - get the equalizer. Sounds like it is the bang for the buck. Although I love our Hensley System - your camper and TV are better matched.

As for a bike rack - I use a Yakima roof top system. Safe and secure - but pretty price for 4 bikes vs a hitch type system

My added 2 cents on Durango towing capacity..

Keep in mind that the towing capacity is only 8900lbs IF you have a 3.92 rear axle - and 7400lbs if you have a 3.55 axle (most Durangos come with 3.55's) - This is _completely independent from the fact that you have a "tow package"_. The axle is always stated on the new vehicle sticker and will generally show as a $40.00 option.

The smaller 4.7 V-8 has these capacities 7,400 w/ 3.93 and 5,900 w/ 3.55's. So it does make a difference.

You'll still tow fine with the 3.55's - and you should see a bump in gas mileage over the 3.92 when you are not towing.

Hope this helps!

Brett


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I am in St. Paul, Minnesota, mostly flat land, about 10 camping trips per year, and possible one trip per year towards mountains, Black Hills, Yellowstone, etc.

I haven't bought it yet, but I am leaning toward getting it today. I currently have a 2000 Coleman Santa Fe popup. I am hesitant to upgrade, thinking it will be a lot more work and maintenance when I already don't have a lot of extra time, but it sure would seem nice to have that extra security, quient, and not have to dry off the tenting after camping.

The dealer recommended a Prodigy (installed for $120) and would not sell the camper to me without a standard Equalizer brand 4 point hitch ($520). The dealer is about 2 hours from my home and not sure if I should drive down to see it first. They sent me pictures and it looks good. I did check out a new 2006 21RS last night at a dealer closer to home (but for $19k). On their lot there was a noticable bubble on the front of the camper byt a light. That dealer said it was normal, or from the sun...really? And the white L shaped door latch was broken off...which looks like a typical problem on the 21RS because of the placement of the awning, but not a deal breaker for me.

The dealer I may buy from said they would weld abike rack to the rear bumper, and then reinforce the bumper to the frame by adding more welds...I don't think I will do that....he said the spare tie is on the back and putting a receiver hitch on the back in the middle would extend out too far. I would probably buy without the bike rack, but would need to come up with a solution for 4 bikes if I don't store them inside....Any suggestions on how to secure bikes on the inside so they don't bounce around and break anything?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rerhart,

Sounds like you are heading in the right direction!









I would stay away from your dealer on the bike rack. If you decide on a rear mount, you will want it welded to the frame of the trailer. There are generic planes here on the web that any welding shop could adapt to your trailer.

As far as more work than the pop-up, I believe you will find it to be just the opposite. Much nicer to put up, and break down camp. Especially if it is raining!









Price wise, have you checked with Lakeshore RV in MI? They seem to have the best prices around (by far), and you are close enough that you could avoid delivery charges.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The L shaped Door latch will break a million times and I'm thinking of a good way to repair and share w/others.

Get the bike carrier welded on the back because hat is what you will eventually do anyways.Trying to put them in the trailer will scratch it all up.

Other then that it appears you are getting an excellent deal much like you could get from Lakeshore in Michigan.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Like PDX Doug said, check the price at Lake Shore. After much reading on this site I used the advice of Lake Shore and managed to get my local (133 mile drive) dealer to come down 4K on a 28KRS. Not only dropped that much but threw in the Equal-i-zer htich and Prodigy brake controller for free.

My profession being metal fabrication and having a weld machine in the garage: I would do like others have said, wait to mount the bike rack. For such a simple mod, I would do it for the price of material for a fellow camper... especially an Outbacker. I would imagine you could find a similiar deal in your area, material and a small labor fee. It's only an hour or so of work while bs-ing over a cold..... beverage









Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ditch the pop-up!

Getting ready to come home for camping will no longer start Sunday morning! Enjoy your last day and break camp in under 60 minutes.

You will thanks us later....buy the Outback.


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Funny thing...Just talked to my neighbor and found out he is a welder and can intall a hitch for me for a lot less.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree with Oregon Camper. It's easier than having a pop up. Many of us did make the upgrade from pop up camping to the Outack. Any time spent on mods or maintenance will easily be offset by not having to set up and take down the pop so many times -- loading, camping, done camping, and unloading.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

rerhart said:


> Excellent, thanks everyone for the replies, keep 'em comin'. I found a 2006 21RS for 15,100 new. I'm thinkin' that's a good deal and should decide soon on it. I wanted to do some homework first before simply buyin' anything. Any bike rack recemmendations (probably wrong forum but..)? Thanks again everyone, I appreciate it!
> [snapback]118005[/snapback]​


Talk them down a little further. Found a new 2005 25RSS for almost the same price. Get them down to at least 14. Go to your bank and find out the max you should pay. There is an NADA book that should guide you. If they won't give you the info, go to Barnes and Nobles and see if one is opened there. Press harder for a good price, the 2007's are selling now. They need to get rid of older inventory. It is your hard earned money; don't give it up easy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As far as bike racks go, we added a hitch to the front of our Suburban, and I know have all bikes up front...


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Eveyone. I'm jumping into this thread cause we just purchased an 06 21RS. Our first TT. Haven't picked it up yet or selected the hitch, anti-sway, etc. so the advice you provided is really valuable.

I'm a bit confused about towing capabilities. Of course the dealer said I'd be fine. I'm running an 04 Toyota Tundra 4X4 with tow package installed. Any comments from students of the science of TT towing would be much appreciated?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Strabo,

Just re-read this thread or start another. Everything is covered. With the Tundra , you must tow with overdrive off. Have your transmission inspected since I know the '00 to '02 trans were a little suspect. I had an '00 as well as the '04 I have now and the '00 had a bit of a weird trans. It is helpful if you have a 4.10 rear but I doubt you do . That will hurt you on the hills a little. If you run on dead flat roads you can use cruise control at about 62mph. IF even pretty slight hills forget it you'll down shift and almost hit redline on the motor.


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers (Aug 9, 2005)

Rerhart. I have a 2005 Durango with the hemi and I pull a 25RSS with no problems. Went to colorado last summer from oklahoma and was pleased with the set up. I have the Equalizer hitch and the Prodigy brake controller that plugged right into the factory harness with the pigtail adapter I ordered when I got the controller. I'm sure the 21RS will be fine to tow with the hemi. Good luck!


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Strabo,
> 
> Just re-read this thread or start another. Everything is covered. With the Tundra , you must tow with overdrive off. Have your transmission inspected since I know the '00 to '02 trans were a little suspect. I had an '00 as well as the '04 I have now and the '00 had a bit of a weird trans. It is helpful if you have a 4.10 rear but I doubt you do . That will hurt you on the hills a little. If you run on dead flat roads you can use cruise control at about 62mph. IF even pretty slight hills forget it you'll down shift and almost hit redline on the motor.
> [snapback]120583[/snapback]​


Thanks for the advice. I will re-read the thread. Being in VA, we do have some hills, that's for sure. I do have a 4.10 rear, but I'm not sure what you mean by the transmission being suspect or weird. What do I tell the mechanic to check?

Never having towed a large trailer (large for me anyway), I'm apprehensive to say the least.

Thanks again.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Strabo,

I mis-read your trucks model year. Your '04 would be fine. You have the 4.10 and you will be even more fine. Note that the 4.10 says change the fluid every 24K miles. Also note that they say change the oil in the motor every 7500 miles. For me that means changing the rear and transmission fluid every year. Our trucks are a little undersized so I think it is best to give them a little better treatment. You can buy a Prodigy Brake controller with a special cable for the Tundra. Remove the kick plate near your left foot and the controller connector is there. That goes right to the Prodigy. PLUG AND PLAY AS IT WERE. I use the Equalizer hitch. Serves me well! From there you are really good to go towing the 21RS. I have also seen it proved out that the trans cooler is more then adequate for us who don't have to climb the Rocky Mountains. REMEMBER NO OVERDRIVE WHEN TOWING.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

I really appreciate your advice. I was wondering if I done the right thing getting a house on wheels since my current means of camping is an 18 ft. tipi.

I have arranged for the Prodigy break control. 
I've ordered a set of McKesh mirrors.

But, I don't think the dealer carries the Equalizer brand hitch. They sell the Husky brand hitch w/800 lb tongue wt. and the Husky anti-sway bars. Have you heard anything about that brand?

Thanks again.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Be safe and go with a 1000# Equalizer. Sure somebody has used a Husky but I have also heard of the 21RS going up to 800# of tongue. Poke around the internet and you can probably find it for $400 plus shipping.

I also have the Mckesh Mirrors. Not the prettiest thing but I setup my truck's mirrors to look right down the side ,then the Mckesh see farther back eliminating any blind spots. I ordered the ones without the convex . It was so small and my eyes are going so that made it cheaper. Silver lining came in that cloud for sure.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

STRABO said:


> I really appreciate your advice. I was wondering if I done the right thing getting a house on wheels since my current means of camping is an 18 ft. tipi.
> 
> I have arranged for the Prodigy break control.
> I've ordered a set of McKesh mirrors.
> ...


I would go ahead and order the Equil-i-zer from RVWholesalers.com. That is what I did and it was $399 which included S/H and was delivered in under 5 business days (and thats pretty good since I am on the other side of the country from them). Your dealer can assist with the setup but to be honest the instructions included are pretty easy to follow. You can always get the dealer to torgue the bolts to the right ft-lb if you do not have a torgue wrench.

As a side note, the Equil-i-zer is a 4-point sway system + weight distribution so this might even be cheaper than the Husky + sway bar combo. Plus look up some of the other threads on friction sway and they just do not seem to reduce the sway all that well.

My 2 cents.


----------

